# Cardamom recipes wanted



## sweetlanamarie (Feb 28, 2012)

I have recently discovered cardamom and am in love!! I need ways to use it, any suggestions or recipies?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 28, 2012)

It's good in sugar cookies. It goes well with cinnamon, nutmeg, mace and cloves. It's really good with vanilla, lemon or lime. It's a great addition to a home made curry spice mix. I also love it with beef, allspice, corriander, cloves and black pepper in a stew.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2012)

The green and black cardamom pods are used in the Indian dish, butter chicken.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Coffee Cake, Spice Cake and Cookies.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 28, 2012)

Scandinavian recipes come to mind.  

The pods will last indefinitely, from what I've read.  Then break them open and crush the seeds.  We have some great Scandinavian cooks here!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The green and black cardamom pods are used in the Indian dish, butter chicken.





Also in Rogan josh, almost all of the northern stews, and the seeds are used in poppadom, and Dosa(Scroll)...the Indian HUGE rolled, stuffed crepe.

Makes a lovely addition to Ice cream or Sorbet too, for either dessert or intermezzo. 

Teas, Coffees, pulled teas, Chai, lassi. . .the uses are numerous, and plenty.

Anywhere you can think citrus, you can think cardamom.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't it funny that it's Indian and Scandinavian cuisines that are big on cardamom? They really have so little in common.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 29, 2012)

There is a Russian bakery in seattle that has the most amazing cardamom apple pastries.  My favorite is like a cinnamon roll but made with grannie smith apples and cardamom.  They also have a cardamom braid that is wonderful.  

I make a tart occasionally with the same flavors.  
Puff pastry in a large square
thinly sliced apples dredged in sugar, cardamon and cinnamon, arranged in rows on pastry
butter drizzled on
baked and then painted with orange marmalade, and topped off with a salted caramel sauce

Yummy


----------



## Janet H (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's a video of piroshky bakery - seattle.  Go if you ever have a chance.

Piroshky Piroshky Pike Place Seattle WA - YouTube


----------



## merstar (Feb 29, 2012)

Check this out:
SPICE CAKE WITH CARDAMOM-COFFEE ICING
Spice Cake With Cardamom-Coffee Icing Recipe - Food.com - 169866


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 29, 2012)

I put Cardamom bits and Coriander seeds in with my mixed pepper corns for fresh grind.  Lovely!


----------



## sweetlanamarie (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you Everyone, these are wonderful!!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I put Cardamom bits and Coriander seeds in with my mixed pepper corns for fresh grind.  Lovely!



Oh! What a great idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Oh! What a great idea!



I buy a container of pink, green, red and black pepper corns and mix them with the coriander and cardamom...I have yet to find something it does not enhance.  I use it almost exclusively for finishing pepper on dishes.  I think you  would like it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I buy a container of pink, green, red and black pepper corns and mix them with the coriander and cardamom...I have yet to find something it does not enhance.  I use it almost exclusively for finishing pepper on dishes.  I think you  would like it!



This sounds wonderful!  Thanks, PF!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I buy a container of pink, green, red and black pepper corns and mix them with the coriander and cardamom...I have yet to find something it does not enhance.  I use it almost exclusively for finishing pepper on dishes.  I think you  would like it!



That does sound really good. I'm going to have to try that once I get a job.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 29, 2012)

Carrots in cardamom butter sauce.  Once you wrestle the seeds from the pods and grind them, it's easy and very tasty.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 1, 2012)

I love cardamon. I grind it and put in waffle batter, stir fries, and on a glass of ice cold buttermilk (I also put freshly ground black pepper on buttermilk--buttermilk is a great probiotic). I've mix ground cardamon and lemon zest in with Greek yogurt.


----------



## Soma (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Princess Fiona....I will add that to my pepper grinder too.

I like to float some fresh ground cardamom on top of a cup of hot tea. Delicious!


----------



## Siegal (Mar 3, 2012)

I use cardamom all the time almost daily in my food. 
Yesterday in my rice I had cardamom, cinnamon stick, whole cloves, black mustard seeds, and bay leaf and ghee (butter) and it Amazing!

I also make tea with it. I put ginger, cardamom, cloves, cinnamon all whole and black tea and water with some milk or tb of cream. 

I am like obsessed with cardamom so if you need any recipes or ideas let me know.


----------



## sweetlanamarie (Mar 3, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I use cardamom all the time almost daily in my food.
> Yesterday in my rice I had cardamom, cinnamon stick, whole cloves, black mustard seeds, and bay leaf and ghee (butter) and it Amazing!
> 
> I also make tea with it. I put ginger, cardamom, cloves, cinnamon all whole and black tea and water with some milk or tb of cream.
> ...


 
Thanks, do you have any recipies for cookies\muffins using cardamom?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2012)

It seems we all love cardamom but haven't posted many recipes as the OP requested.

Here's a link to a recipe for butter chicken using cardamom.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/butter-chicken-murgh-makhani-66934.html


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's a recipe for walnut cake that uses cardamom:

*Walnut Cake*​ 
    6 Ea            Eggs, @ room temp. separated
  1 C            Sugar
½ C            Flour
  1½ tsp            Cardamom
  1½ tsp            Nutmeg
  1½ C            Ground Walnuts

  Preheat the oven to 350° F.

  Grease and flour a 9” spring form pan.

  Beat the egg yolks and sugar until they are lighter in color and creamy.

  Mix in the flour and spices.

  Mix in the walnuts.

  Whip the egg yolks into stiff peaks and fold into the mixture.

  Transfer into the prepared pan and bake for 40-45 minutes.

  Cool on a rack.

  Serve with mixed berries or top with powdered sugar.

  Store covered for a week or freeze.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 3, 2012)

*Baked Apples & Baked Pears, Flan & Vanilla Mousse*

Desserts in which vanilla is an ingredient pair very aromatically ... Also can enrich a flan caramel custard and baked fruits ... Indian people have a real penchant for this herb, cardamom ... 

Margi.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 3, 2012)

Since Purim is tomorrow! YAY! It is Hamantashen time! So it usually consists of a simple dough and then you go nuts with the fillings, chocolate, poppy, apricot, prune, etc. And my personal fav is a mixture of ground walnuts, dates, cardamon, and sugar (sorry I do not have exact measurements but its pretty much to taste). Anyway Here is a recipe for the dough (the dough recipes are pretty much all the same so I just picked one - The Perfect Hamantaschen - NYTimes.com     But you can google for a dough recipe of your liking

But its the filling that you can experiment with. Date/walnut/cardamom is very traditional. Happy Purim!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 3, 2012)

*Indian Roast Lamb*

I have found a recipe though I haven´t tried it ... yet ...

The 4 cardomam pods are opened along with nutmeg, cinammon, cilantro, garlic, ghee, blk pepper, cayenne, paprika, cumin and a rub is created for the lamb prior to roasting ... the lamb has a drizzle of lemon juice ( 1 tblsp prior to spice rub ) and it is roasted for 50 mins - 1 hr.  Lamb is cooked in own juices, with bay leaf a little water, and a head of garlic in slits in the roast. 

Sounds good ...

MC


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2012)

This has cardamom:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/danish-pork-roulade-with-dried-fruit-69186.html#post951472


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 3, 2012)

*@ Tax Lady: sounds lovely*

I shall try this ... sounds lovely.
MC


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I buy a container of pink, green, red and black pepper corns and mix them with the coriander and cardamom...I have yet to find something it does not enhance.  I use it almost exclusively for finishing pepper on dishes.  I think you  would like it!



That's a killer idea!


----------



## sweetlanamarie (Mar 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Here's a recipe for walnut cake that uses cardamom:
> 
> 
> *Walnut Cake*​
> ...


 


I am going to make this tomorrow!! Thank you


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 4, 2012)

Siegal said:
			
		

> Since Purim is tomorrow! YAY! It is Hamantashen time! So it usually consists of a simple dough and then you go nuts with the fillings, chocolate, poppy, apricot, prune, etc. And my personal fav is a mixture of ground walnuts, dates, cardamon, and sugar (sorry I do not have exact measurements but its pretty much to taste). Anyway Here is a recipe for the dough (the dough recipes are pretty much all the same so I just picked one - The Perfect Hamantaschen - NYTimes.com     But you can google for a dough recipe of your liking
> 
> But its the filling that you can experiment with. Date/walnut/cardamom is very traditional. Happy Purim!



Oooh, I haven't made hamantaschen in a while. I was introduced to these as a teen when I had an assignment for a church activity to research recipes from the middle east. We were supposed to make our recipe and bring it to an activity for everyone to try. Found a recipe online and dad helped me make it. They became a favorite of mine.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 4, 2012)

The Viking Magazine has a number of recipes that use cardamon:

Sons of Norway - Norwegian Culture - Recipe Box


----------

